# How to draw oval frames in Coral Draw print the exact size?



## Claymore (4 Apr 2015)

Hi,
I have been trying to draw a basic oval frame using Coral Draw approx size 570mm x 400mm, I have managed to draw it but when i want to print it out the size keeps changing and is around 100mm+ to big Grrrrrrrrrr can't understand why as i set the printer to "Poster Print" split into 9 A4 sheets but the size when printed is too big.
Any ideas are most welcome or if you know of any other software that will basically let me draw round or oval frames to my own sizes and print them that size then would love to know.
Cheers
Brian


----------



## AndyT (4 Apr 2015)

Depending on what printer you have there could be something hidden in the settings that is causing this.
Before you click on Print you probably see a dialogue box confirming which printer you have chosen (even if you only have one) with a button marked Settings.
Explore all of this.
You might find that your printer expects US 'letter' size paper not A4.Tell it what you really have.
There might be an option to automatically resize to cope with that - try turning it off.
There night be an option to 'shrink to fit' or scale by some percentage - if so, change it to 100%.
You might need to change margin settings.

Good luck!


----------



## xy mosian (5 Apr 2015)

If you have not got the problem sorted. Sketchup 2015 Make will allow you to draw Circles, and Ovals to size. It is possible to print from Sketchup at full scale, tiled if necessary.
xy


----------



## J-G (5 Apr 2015)

Claymore":ikh1pbax said:


> Hi,
> I have been trying to draw a basic oval frame using Coral Draw approx size 570mm x 400mm, I have managed to draw it but when i want to print it out the size keeps changing and is around 100mm+ to big Grrrrrrrrrr can't understand why as i set the printer to "Poster Print" split into 9 A4 sheets but the size when printed is too big.
> Any ideas are most welcome or if you know of any other software that will basically let me draw round or oval frames to my own sizes and print them that size then would love to know.
> Cheers
> Brian


As Andy T has already said, it is most likely to do with printer settings but a setting he didn't mention is [Tile Overlap].

Since you are printing on multiple sheets of A4 there is an option to set the amount of tile overlap - either explicitly or as a %age of the page width - and this could well affect the final size if you don't take great care when stitching the sheets (tiles) together.

I can't speak for any other manufacturers since I only use Epson printers and I had to do a number of tests before last Christmas when I needed an actual size print of a 600 x 360 jigsaw cutting lines drawing. I used a 5mm overlap and took quite some time to assemble the finished print.


----------

